# Head-Up Display Windshield Cracks Easier?



## 2016 BMW X3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Today's the third or fourth time that a Safelite technician is visiting me to repair another crack on my X3 windshield since I purchased the car in 2016. I've had a Volvo XC70 since 2005 with which I've been on frequent long distance road trips, yet I never had to deal with so many calls to Safelite for windshield cracks.

When a small pebble hits the windshield on these respective cars, I noticed that even the sound is quite different. With the Volvo, it has that deflecting "ting" sound whereas with the BMW's HUD windshield, the sound is "absorbing," like "pook." In other words, BMW inevitably sustains a damage even by a very tiny pebble while it wouldn't do a thing on my Volvo windshield.

This ongoing problem with my X3 has been very frustrating. My wife is extremely disappointed that we decided on getting a BMW. This last time I took the car in to the dealer for servicing, I brought this issue up to the head mechanic, and he "sort of" admitted that the windshields used by BMW is more prone to cracking.

I'm wondering whether this is unique to HUD windshields? Our previous BMW 3 series car didn't have this issue just as we're not having the same issue with our 2005 Volvo XC70. Is anyone else having the same problem with the HUD windshield?


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Not I.

Is there an objective difference in the glass of one vehicle from the other?


----------



## 2016 BMW X3 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have no way of telling the "objective" difference (other than HUD and non-HUD) between the vehicles except the distinct difference in the sound upon being hit by a flying pebble as I described.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

The sound is exactly subjective, exactly not objective.


----------



## Rebound (Apr 29, 2017)

If safelight already replaced the windshield once, then it has safelight glass, not BMW glass. Most likely, it’s the same glass formulation and manufacturing used in safelight’s other glass.


----------



## 2016 BMW X3 (Aug 25, 2015)

Safelite has only fixed the tiny cracks on the windshield, never replaced the whole windshield.


----------



## luckstr (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's my story: had a C5 Corvette with HUD for 13 years. After all that time windshield got pitted, being so low to ground and doing about 60% freeway driving, BUT never got cracked. Went to a. 2017 440i Convertible 11 months ago and since then, I do no freeway driving, and within the first few months I got a chip in the glass; remember this is from street driving. The quality of the exterior of this 66,000 car is CRAP. The paint chips very easily (might have to do either color, it is white so a rock chip is extremely noticeable), but once again I do NO freeway driving so this happens just driving to the store and around town. NEVER had this issue on my Corvette, which I had 140,000 miles on. I am very disappointed with BMW and will not purchase one again.


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

there's nothing wrong with your windshield glass other than you are running into bad luck. For example, sometimes you flat 5 tires in a matter of a couple of weeks, and sometimes you can go years without flatting a tire...stuff happens. As far as sounds are concerned, our memories on sound retention and differentiation from past memory dissipates quickly. Moreover, there will obviously be different acoustics between the XC70 and X3. Moreover, the surface areas and windshield angles are different. Moreover, you have no way of knowing that the projectiles hitting your XC70 were the same as those hitting your X3. Last, the windshield glass is the same. automotive HUD windshields either use a combiner or coating on inside of the windshield. You can look GM's full windshield HUD patent for a good explanation. BMW uses coating.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

luckstr said:


> I am very disappointed with BMW and will not purchase one again.


So, why are you on a bmw forum then? Just to complain about one BMW you owned that got a windshield crack?


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I never had any cracks in the windshield on my 535 with HUD, I have it in my X5 with HUD and expect the same. Once you have had a car with it you don't want to be without.


----------



## luckstr (Jan 9, 2017)

imtjm said:


> So, why are you on a bmw forum then? Just to complain about one BMW you owned that got a windshield crack?


I'm in this forum because I got a BMW. Had I known that only positive things can be said on this site, then I probably would not have joined it. Thanks for your understanding;.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## boywonder (Nov 23, 2019)

I have two 2014 BMW 328i and 750LI and this winter it cracked both windshields. Both had a chip in them, which one was fixed by SafeLite. My 2009 Ford Explorer was out in the cold and covered with snow, while the BMWs were under the carport, and it has a couple of chips, but didn't crack.


----------



## moRider (Feb 28, 2012)

Funny/Sad, my 2018 X3 with HUD and Lane Departure cameras got 2 chips and as of today a large crack (all within the last 3 months). Our Subaru Outback lasted 8 years with only a couple tiny chips with the same commute. Likely an unfortunate coincidence but annoying nonetheless. I've started the process to have the windshield replaced through my preferred auto glass shop in my town. Thank goodness for $250 insurance deductible b/c these windshields are $$$$ to replace!!


----------



## boywonder (Nov 23, 2019)

Yeah, that the good thing, insurance. My 750Li had the cameras and it would have cost me $1000, but with insurance deductible of $500. So I still had to pay $1000 worth of deductibles...


----------



## batman911 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rebound said:


> If safelight already replaced the windshield once, then it has safelight glass, not BMW glass. Most likely, it’s the same glass formulation and manufacturing used in safelight’s other glass.


Safelight just replaced the windshield on my 2020 X5 with OEM glass as I requested. You need approval from your insurance company to specify OEM glass. I inspected the glass and it had the BMW logo and markings on it and also measured the thickness.


----------



## batman911 (Dec 7, 2021)

I was surprised at how thin the glass of the windshield is when I had my 2020 X5 windshield replaced. I was expecting it to be much thicker since I have the acoustic package which adds and extra layer.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

batman911 said:


> I was surprised at how thin the glass of the windshield is when I had my 2020 X5 windshield replaced. I was expecting it to be much thicker since I have the acoustic package which adds and extra layer.


An extra layer of what precisely? Glass, lamination plastic, of what type?


----------



## batman911 (Dec 7, 2021)

Doug Huffman said:


> An extra layer of what precisely? Glass, lamination plastic, of what type?


It was advertised as thicker glass.


----------

